# chewing of house must stop



## ElvisVizsla (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey everyone,

we made a decision to take a 2nd vizsla, Elvis's sister from the breeder due to ill health and a touch of impulsive decisions. I am happy, my partner is struggling as it is a constant battle to keep place clean, keep dogs entertained whereas Elvis got his fix with friends at the park they are now both vying for attention.

All that is fine, the problem I have which i didnt before is destructive behaviour. not sure who is doing it as happening while we are out or at night.

1. The lino in their laundry sleeping area has been completely torn up and chew'd to pieces
2. They have started on the table on the porch also.

This is new behaviour to me, Elvis wasnt a chewer of anything other than toys I am just wondering if one of them is trying to send me a message. they get at least 70 minutes a day of solid excercise, often more, a good diet etc.

So having one of those 'what have we done' moments but not to any great extent as love Indy to bits. more about we may have to move if this keeps up as we are renting, our landlord is pedantic and if they continue to chew and tear up we will be in trouble and financial spot too.

So any advice would be well received to help me through this period.

Thank you

Cheers

Dan


----------



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi!

Our breeder told us about this anti-chew spray you can spray onto furniture and it keeps the dogs from chewing because it supposedly tastes gross!

We haven't got our pup yet, but I'm definitely picking up a bottle (at petsmart) just in case shes a chewer. (we have a newly renovated home & I'd like my kitchen cabinets & furniture to stay in one piece if I can help it) 

Heres a link to a couple different sprays....

http://www.petsmart.com/search/index.jsp?kwCatId=&kw=no chew&origkw=anti chew&sr=1


----------



## HickeyDesign (Dec 17, 2010)

If "Bitter Yuck" doesn't work (My dog ate the bottle) you might want to try sriracha hot sauce, you'll find it in the Asian food isle at your Grocery Store. I had some and put it on a chair leg my wonderful little dog took a liking too and he avoided it like the plague. Eventually I cleaned it off and he still avoided it.


----------



## Bedyw75 (Jan 3, 2011)

KashagLake said:


> Our breeder told us about this anti-chew spray you can spray onto furniture and it keeps the dogs from chewing because it supposedly tastes gross!
> 
> We haven't got our pup yet, but I'm definitely picking up a bottle (at petsmart) just in case shes a chewer. (we have a newly renovated home & I'd like my kitchen cabinets & furniture to stay in one piece if I can help it)


I think the anti-chew spray would be a great idea. I have 2 puppies and I have a hard them checking them from time to time. They keep on chewing furniture and I really don’t know to stop them, the spray would be perfect then!


----------

